# Internship Visa



## papulimech (Jun 4, 2013)

I am working in online marketing for 1 year and I have got an internship in Germany..How difficult is it to get a VISA over there...? I am not a student and I have lots of money in my account.... I am a stock holder in one of the educational firms in india,...can you reply via PM.


----------

